# My wife just made a large pot of homemade noodles and chicken soup



## AZ Jim (Aug 25, 2015)

I've been smelling it simmer and it's killin me....


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 25, 2015)

Gotta love chicken noodle soup.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 25, 2015)

Gotta love homemade noodles.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 25, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 25, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Gotta love homemade noodles.



That's the key, nice thick spoon size homemade noodles.  Boiled chicken thighs Heaven, I'm in heaven and my heart.....*music dies off and Jim shuts up!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 25, 2015)

Jim,  Do you slurp?  I do but I'm pretty neat about it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 25, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Jim,  Do you slurp?  I do but I'm pretty neat about it.



Not sure John, I'll pay attention later....


----------



## Falcon (Aug 25, 2015)

I'll wait.  Don't forget the crackers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 25, 2015)

Sounds good Jim, kudos to your wife for actually making homemade noodles too, at first I thought you just meant homemade chicken soup...which is awesome on its own, my mother use to make it for us, everyone loved it.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 25, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> a large pot of homemade noodles and chicken soup.  I've been smelling it simmer and it's killin me....



So what are you sitting there typing for. Go for it!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 25, 2015)

Geez, Jim. Now I gotta haul out the pasta maker and make oodles of noodles. Thanks.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 25, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I'll wait.  Don't forget the crackers.


I actually did slurp one time.  I am a pretty discreet soup eater.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sounds good Jim, kudos to your wife for actually making homemade noodles too, at first I thought you just meant homemade chicken soup...which is awesome on its own, my mother use to make it for us, everyone loved it.



Yeah otherwise for me it ehhhhh.  Homemade noodles gets my attention.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 25, 2015)

Lucky you, Jim.  Slurping is ok, so is picking up the bowl and drinking the dregs! Enjoy!
My mom used to make homemade noodles too, by hand for her yummy chicken soup.  So tasty!


----------

